# How much does an 8 week old weigh??



## Claire's Friend

In her last pics, Baby J looks like a tank to me. I am getting worried she will weigh too much when I bring her home. She is flying in the cabin with me. What does the average Golden pup weigh at 8 weeks ???


----------



## janine

Looking back on vet records Murphy's weight was 13 pounds.
Chester was almost 10 pounds. 
Chester was from a larger litter...I am guessing that is why he was smaller. 
What is the biggest baby J can be to be in the cabin?


----------



## oakleysmommy

Oakley and his 7 other littermates were all about 10lbs, he looked like a fluff ball til he was wet!!! Now at just about 16 weeks he's very lean as he has gotton tall..enjoy and congrats!!!


----------



## Dexell1827

Ella was 13.2 pounds at 8 weeks, and she was the greedy-guts of a litter of 4.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Dexell1827 said:


> Ella was 13.2 pounds at 8 weeks, and she was the greedy-guts of a litter of 4.


That sounds just like Baby J !! Although she is the smallest in the litter. She and the carrier can not weigh over 20 lbs.


----------



## Our3dogs

Does it have to be a hard-plastic carrier? Maybe some of the soft-sided ones weigh less? I still don't think any of them weigh more than just a few pounds anyway. I don't think you are going to come close to hitting the 20 lb mark.


----------



## Mavrk

Sunshine was about 13 lbs at 9 weeks. So probably 11.5 lbs at 8 if I had to guess. I think you should be okay.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am using a soft sided one, I am buying it directly from the airlines so they can't say it is the wrong one. She just looks so big to me now and she's not even 4 weeks old.


----------



## DNL2448

Curly Red Girl (Annie) was 10 lbs, her biggest brother was 12.


----------



## Claire's Friend

DNL2448 said:


> Curly Red Girl (Annie) was 10 lbs, her biggest brother was 12.


Thanks , that makes me feel a lot better !:


----------



## amy22

I flew with my golden girl when she was 10 weeks..from CA to FL..stayed in FL for a week and she just fit in her carrier going back..I cant remember how much she weighed..I think it matters more if she can fit in her carrier by your feet..I never had to shove her under the seat..and I even took her out and had her on my lap...under a blanket when one stewardess came by..the others loved her!


----------



## Willow52

Hank weighed 10 lbs. at 8 weeks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm sure the entire GRF community would boycott an airline that would not allow an eight week old golden puppy to ride in the cabin regardless of how much she loved her chow.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Just wanted to add my experience on flying with Jules 4 years ago....

I flew with Jules home on a plane when he was 8 weeks old. As mentioned - the airline will have some very detailed information.

Airlines will ask that your puppy has eaten within 4 hours of flying. My breeder has now flown several puppies home and per her vets suggestions, withhold food and water prior to flying. Prevents the chances of elimination on the plane. I kept a pocket full of kibbles to feed a few now and then while traveling and asked for a cup of ice chips also to give Jules as well.

Make your airline reservations early and inform them of a puppy traveling. Airlines are allowed to carry only so many pets at one time, even in cabin. Then arrive at the airport early as well to ensure your seat reservation.

Do you have a layover at all during your flight. If so I suggest taking some pee pads and when you land, go to the restroom and encourage your puppy to do his business.

I was able to spend a week with my breeder before traveling home so we worked with potty training before coming home. Every time he did bathroom work, we would all get excited and say 'good hurry up' and of course I would take him out of his box many times while there and take him outside just for the purpose of potty time and tell him 'hurry up'

Another thing my breeder did was carry him around in his travel bag often to get him conditioned to traveling. 

Just sitting there he did squeal a lot but for the car ride and plane ride he was a complete angel!

The vet should know what is needed for the health clearances. It's really a very simple certificate and I am certain the airline web sites will detail this out as well.

Get an aisle seat! Easier to load you and your puppy in and the crew LOVES to come admire their furry travelers. Jules even got to go to the cockpit at the end of his flight and the pilot came back holding him with his set of wings!


And on a final note - Per the breeders suggestion and my vet - We used Bach's Rescue Remedy for our flight home. It's a herbal product that is used to curb edginess, anxiety and stress. Just a few drops on the tongue 30 minutes before flying and your pup will be ready to go. It does not drug them into a sleepy state, it simply calms them. Also a very good product to use for thunderstorm phobic dogs, during fireworks and for trips to the vet to calm them down. You can find this online, in health food stores and I got mine at the local grocery store in the health food section.

Going through airport security you will have to carry him through the metal detectors so have his collar off him at that time.

I just purchased one of those $15 bags from Walmart for a 22 lb pet.

On the plane he never made a sound, I did however warn the person in front of me I had a puppy under their seat in case he got wiggly and they felt something moving! LOL!

After the plane took off, I would pull he bag out from under the seat and carry the bag in my lap and reach in and pet him while flying until we prepared for landing.

You are going to have a blast bringing your puppy home on the plane!!! Jules was a hit at the airport and on the plane by all!


----------



## jpajinag

Our litter of pups weighed between 12# and 17# at 8 weeks. Mom is 67# and dad is 95#, so unless you have a pup from even larger parents I would guess that pup plus kennel should be well under 20#. Good luck.


----------



## Lilliam

Max was 14 lbs at nine weeks when we picked him up, so he must have been around 12 at eight weeks. He was a little rolly polly fluff ball. You shoud be fine with the soft airline carrier. A friend of mine brought a little rottie girl in the cabin with her and I wouldn't thing a golden would outweigh a rottie.


----------



## goldensrbest

Cambridge, was 9lbs, but she flew in cargo.


----------



## LincolnsMom

Linc was 8.6lbs at 8 weeks


----------



## dexter0125

Dexter was probably around 12-ish. He was 10 when I got him at 6 weeks. He is 35 at 17 weeks. Eeek! My little horse puppy!


----------



## alijeanrn

What airline are you flying on? I've taken my cat as a carry on many times on Delta and they've never once weighed her. In fact, they never looked at my health paperwork either. They always make me keep her under the seat in front of me though.


----------



## Lilliam

alijeanrn said:


> What airline are you flying on? I've taken my cat as a carry on many times on Delta and they've never once weighed her. In fact, they never looked at my health paperwork either. They always make me keep her under the seat in front of me though.


***momentary hijack****

Do kitties cry out when they're on planes? When we moved from California to DC our kitties were in crates in the truck, inside the camper shell. We could hear them meowing from L.A. all the way to Needles. Then each morning as soon as we got moving again they would cry out for what seemed like forever.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am flying JetBlue, non stop. Flight time is 5 hours. It seems from your list J&J (thank you) I have everything pretty much covered. Great idea about putting her in the carrier for practice. I am sending it out early with some balnkets and toys to get her Mother and siblings smell on. I am very worried about the carrier though, it seems so small. It is JetBlue's official carrier and says it holds up to 20 lbs. I put my 10 lb old cat in it and it seems tight. I am going to buy another just a bit bigger and take it on the plane on my way out, if they let me have it then, I see no reason I shouldn't be able to use it coming home. I do have Rescue Remedy, but it is at least 15 years old, so I probably should get some new. We are in the 2nd row, isle seat. I paid exrea for a seat with more leg room. My flight leaves at 4:30 and I was planning on feeding her a light lunch by 12 and then after only a few sips of water and a crunchy or 2 in flight. I will have extra pee pads, puppy wipes and an extra blanket. I do have a back up plan to drive her home if need be (I am not leaving without that puppy !!) but I really will be an unhappy camper ( and totally NUTS) if we have to do that.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
Thanks everyone for your help with this:


----------



## alijeanrn

Lilliam said:


> ***momentary hijack****
> 
> Do kitties cry out when they're on planes? When we moved from California to DC our kitties were in crates in the truck, inside the camper shell. We could hear them meowing from L.A. all the way to Needles. Then each morning as soon as we got moving again they would cry out for what seemed like forever.


LOL! My cat is a very experienced traveler! I take her with me where ever we go b/c she makes herself sick if she's boarded. She never really cried like other cats. When I first started to take her along, I gave her prescription sedatives. She no longer needs them and loves going along! We even let her have the run of my SUV! She has her litter box in the back and she actually uses it when we are on the road! It's pretty funny to see :


----------



## Sally's Mom

Most of my girl pups at 8 weeks are 10-12 lbs at the most.


----------



## Bachelor

bachelor was just around 10lbs when we weighed him around week 7-8.

now he's about 13ish at week 9. He's gonna be a big boy if his paws are any indication


----------



## SeattleRick

*Our 'little girl' Bailey*

Bailey, our 'little girl' yesterday at 7 weeks, 2 days was 14 lbs, 3 ounces!! Her Mom is 80 lbs (not overweight either, just a big frame) and her Dad is about 95 lbs. She has big paws too! We now have her and Gracie who is 6 months old. Gracie was born with a birth defect in her right back leg - she's missing her 4 mid tarsal bones. We were first considering doing bone graft surgery after talking to several orthopedic vets, but after watching her run and walk around like crazy, my wife and I are probably going to go with a brace instead. Too much risk with the surgery. Nobody could find a case study of this exact situation. We knew she had the birth defect which is part of the reason that we got her. Nobody else wanted her. In fact, we're lucky that the breeder didn't euthanize her. Thank God that they didn't. I know she's not eligible to be registered with the AKC, but we could care less about that. We're not breeders. We're Golden Retriever lovers.


----------



## dezymond

Mine weighed 9.6lbs at 8 weeks
Then at 12.4lbs at 10 weeks


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jordan ended up weighing 14 lbs at 9 weeks when I brought her home. We barely made it. Luckily she curled right up and slept the whole time. No one even knew she was on board.


----------



## Deber

Guess I am opposite on this in that I like to have the window seat when flying with a dog. The seat is usually more private and a bit more leg room than seems to be in the middle or isle seat. Usually after the plane is up and level and people are settled in, I tell the person next to me about my dog, usually unzip the carrier a bit and show him/her the pup/dog's face. This usually relaxes the person and if I must get the pup out, then they usually help me "hide" it from others. Usually dogs and pups just sleep and I am amazed how good they are. 

Honestly the crate can be just barely tall enough for the pup to almost stand and turn around and that is enough. Any more and the carrier will stick out too far and either bump the person in front or not leave you any place to put your feet. The pup will curl up in whatever room is given at that age and usually the close confines seems to reassure them it is safe. 

Can't wait for pictures!! And Susan Marie, I have flown all over with my Biewer Yorkies, with about every airlines there are and have never, ever had my dog/carrier weighed! When you check in you must have purchased your pet ticket in advance and this is all. Even my adult dogs are never examined, never had to show proof of shots. If they go in cargo you must have a health certificate with proof of rabies if over a certain age, but in the plane with you...nada. Have found that if you ignore the pup in the carrier she will settle more quickly, than if you are constantly petting and waking them up. Just let her sleep and try to leave her alone to sleep quietly (hope she stays quiet), but usually flying is totally uneventful for them.

When you go through the scanner, put the carrier (empty) on the belt, but hold your puppy as you walk through. Make sure you have taken its collar off so no metal anywhere.


----------



## Goldengal9

Will she get her first round of shots while she is with the breeder? They should weigh her then. My girl just came home at 8 and a half weeks and was 15lbs.


----------



## Maverick James

I wouldn't worry about your puppies weight to much. Reading through this thread and see all the puppy weights people are giving reminded me that scales vary greatly, as much as a couple of pounds on the low side and could be off 5 or more on the higher end.

And if someone at the airline were to make a stink, I'd I just give them a look at the puppy. No one can resist the cuteness of a golden puppy.


----------



## Golden Bug

My pup is 8.8lbs at 8 weeks. He came from a litter of 9 pups.


----------



## cholli

Bella weighed 19 lbs at 8 weeks but she was from a small litter and obviously loved to eat!


----------



## bvgoldens

*scale*

What is the best type of scale for weighing puppies?


----------



## cgriffin

I usually just stepped on the scale alone and then with puppy in my arms to get an idea how much he weighed. Other than that, he got weighed at the vet office. For the first appointment they used the puppy scale which he outgrew fast.


----------



## bvgoldens

For breeders who worm the pups at 2-week intervals, it is important to know their exact weights. Some breeders recommend the Red Cross human baby scale.


----------

